# Supporting Women in Archery



## Huntara (Feb 19, 2010)

Ladies, I would like your help. I have been working in an archery shop for several years and have always felt that the female shooter has been ultimately ignored. The recent recognition of women by some archery manufacturers is a turning point in the industry. The male dominated sport has finally began making room for we women. Now we need a shop/website that can provide women with affordable access to the bows and accessories that they are looking for. I tend to lean toward target shooting, but know several women who hunt with their bow. As women begin to make their presence know in this sport... 

I ask you...What are you looking for in archery? Any direction/feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## eli (Apr 18, 2004)

I would start with a pair of hunting boots that fit women. They have to have all the features the newest mans boot have plus a nice fit. I prefer zip up.


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Clothes that fit us. Length gets me. I have to roll up the pants then they swish when I walk.


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

i agree with both of the previous posts. clothes that fit us. insulated and non insulated boots..also rubber boots that are womens sizes. I have so much trouble finding camo clothes and boots to fit me. Also the girly stuff that women like for theirs bows would be nice too.


----------



## hoytchic (Jan 29, 2010)

Hunting clothes like bibs coveralls and shoes that fits to a womens size!!! I hate how I have to shop in the mens department and have to settle for the mens sizes!!! haha and then I look like a man cuz the crotch hangs down when I have them on lol!!! I would be glad to see women have more of a selection.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

ladycritr-gitr said:


> i agree with both of the previous posts. clothes that fit us. insulated and non insulated boots..also rubber boots that are womens sizes. I have so much trouble finding camo clothes and boots to fit me. Also the girly stuff that women like for theirs bows would be nice too.


I agree 100% with this statement!!


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Visit www.shootlikeagirl.com. Not only do we have hunting clothes for women but you will also find storys from various women in the sport. From things like never shooting a bow to going on their first hunt ever. A company dedicated to empoweing women in shooting sports with confidence.


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

goofyswife2788 said:


> Visit www.shootlikeagirl.com. Not only do we have hunting clothes for women but you will also find storys from various women in the sport. From things like never shooting a bow to going on their first hunt ever. A company dedicated to empoweing women in shooting sports with confidence.


i visited the site. it is WONDERFUL and i do love the things it offers i am working on placing an order now.(thank you for telling me about the site).......... but i still wish their was a site that offered more camo patterns and other things related to the female shooter/bowhunter...


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

The door to women hunting apparel has definitely opened. Companies like SHE, Prios and the new kid on the block Haley Vine. All 3 companies are making headway in giving women what they need and want in hunting apparel. Definitely an exciting time to be a female hunter.


----------



## Huntara (Feb 19, 2010)

Awesome suggestions! I have actually been doing research on Ladies Hunting/Camo clothing. Not much out there to choose from, but it is there. What does everyone think about Muck Boots? They have a pretty big men's line, but also have womens sizes as well. They are my top consideration for foot apparel. A new line will be released in August which will include a larger selection for ladies. I am excited about that section. 

I have noticed that accessorizing your bow is a big thing these days. Back in 2001 I had my husband spray paint my Micro Adrenaline blue/silver and I plastered it with stickers. Who new that one day it would be cool! What kind of accessories is everyone looking for?


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

muck boots would be great! my husband likes lacrosse too. i know some lady's that i know who shoot are still looking for anything from the big purchase all the way down to the small purchase. Like how about some nice cases for our bows and i am not just talking bout the light pink/camo one or a solid camo one, try to find us some more options! lol.... or how about quivers in different colors?(if thats possible) thats all i can think of right off the top of my head(its 3:30am on a saturday..i couldn't sleep)


----------



## LoveMyPassion (Feb 10, 2010)

I agree with the rest of the ladies. We need clothes that fit!!! I am in need of camo raingear and would really like to find some designed for women. I am not interested in the hunting clothing for women that's designed to fit sooooo tight you can't move(I'm not Barbie). I want stuff cut for women, but fits loose enough for you to move around. 

I checked out shootlikeagirl..............great site!!!! Definately will from there in the future!!


----------



## cxturkeyslayer (Feb 28, 2006)

*camo*

i would love a pair of gloves that i didnt have to modify to fit.
as for the raingear, cabelas makes a nice ladies rain coat!!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

my big issue is, my long legs and arms.. lol bein 6' tall most womens clothes r to short. I have a 34-36" inseam.. :teeth:


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

kimmiedawn said:


> my big issue is, my long legs and arms.. lol bein 6' tall most womens clothes r to short. I have a 34-36" inseam.. :teeth:


I am right there with you on that one. Men's clothes offer the length, but I simply cannot get pants that fit. Women's stuff doesn't have the length, and mens stuff.. well, most men just don't have hips. 
A lot of men think we are being whiney about that.. but I dare any of them to buy a pari of pants with the waist 10" too big and hike through the woods with them.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*me Too!!*



kimmiedawn said:


> my big issue is, my long legs and arms.. lol bein 6' tall most womens clothes r to short. I have a 34-36" inseam.. :teeth:





MN_Chick said:


> I am right there with you on that one. Men's clothes offer the length, but I simply cannot get pants that fit. Women's stuff doesn't have the length, and mens stuff.. well, most men just don't have hips.
> A lot of men think we are being whiney about that.. but I dare any of them to buy a pari of pants with the waist 10" too big and hike through the woods with them.


I'm almost 5'11" and tired of sleeves that aren't long enough and "Flood" pants.


----------



## CONCON (Aug 5, 2003)

When I go into the shops I like to look at the bows and releases. Bows that most women can draw back (i.e. under 50 lbs) and some shorter draw lengths. I also like to see some releases made for people with smaller hands.

Hope this helps
Connie


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

XForce Girl said:


> I'm almost 5'11" and tired of sleeves that aren't long enough and "Flood" pants.


exactly.. lol I had to get me a pair of insolated bib overalls.. cuz the coveralls would crawl up 6-8" when I sat down.. how can u keep legs warm that way? And that was mens overalls...


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I would love to be able to walk into a shop and actually get paid attention to!!! Nothing gets me fired up faster than some youngster behind the counter that has fewer hairs on his chin than I do to ignore me or try to tell me I don't know what I am talking about!!! My money is as green as any mans and I know exactly what I want, I know my equipment and when I go into a shop looking for something don't try to tell me I want something else.

I was ignored at an ASA shoot one time by someone that sells scopes and lenses...I went to another booth and they talked to me, asked me what I was interested in and guess who got my money? Just because we are women does not mean we are stupid and dense. I also know what kinds of guns I like, rifles and shotguns and yes I can shoot a turkey gun with the best of them. I am an average size gal but can hold my own with a bow, rifle and shotgun so don't sell us short just cause we have boobs...we also have a brain!!

Ok, I will get off my soap box. I am not mad, just telling it like it is. 

As for stuff for women, have some small sizes and some smaller releases. We don't expect you to have a store full of stuff but maybe stocking some ladies things would be cool. Walking into a shop and being able to pull a bow back is a wonderful feeling!!!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

absolutecool said:


> I would love to be able to walk into a shop and actually get paid attention to!!! Nothing gets me fired up faster than some youngster behind the counter that has fewer hairs on his chin than I do to ignore me or try to tell me I don't know what I am talking about!!! My money is as green as any mans and I know exactly what I want, I know my equipment and when I go into a shop looking for something don't try to tell me I want something else.
> 
> I was ignored at an ASA shoot one time by someone that sells scopes and lenses...I went to another booth and they talked to me, asked me what I was interested in and guess who got my money? Just because we are women does not mean we are stupid and dense. I also know what kinds of guns I like, rifles and shotguns and yes I can shoot a turkey gun with the best of them. I am an average size gal but can hold my own with a bow, rifle and shotgun so don't sell us short just cause we have boobs...we also have a brain!!
> 
> ...


I actualy got to see/hold the pink camo Trufire release last weekend at an outdoor show. I tried on the small.. and it fit and looked and felt great.. Thinkin hard about gettin 1..


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Shoot Like A Girl*

Ladies - Hi, this is a great thread, for those of you who don't know, I own Shoot Like A Girl. Really there have been such great gains in the products available. I talk to several of the owners of the clothing companies (mostly women), about the feedback I get from all of our clients and customers. They are open to suggestions and are working to expand the options available to women. 

Please feel free to contact me for any specific needs you have that's why we are here. 

Regarding the posts above - 

Gloves - this is my favorite...we have two manufacturers that make gloves specifically cut for women - Manzella and SHE Outdoor Apparel. These gloves are phenomenal, engineered for our fingers.

Bibs - we have bibs from High Maintenance Camo - these bibs are great, but they do run small...BUT, they have a zipper from ankle to ankle that allows you to unzip, roll up and let nature call, without losing your top layer, they are designed to accommodate the unique needs a women hunters.

Camo Patterns - Please tell me what specific camo pattern you are looking for - between all of our manufacturers we have several to choose from that meet most every terrain.

Fit and Long Legs - Well, I'm in this same boat...and SHE and Sportshill make some pants in XL, but Medalist Rain Gear has a great long fit. 

Boots - we don't have many on line, but only because we haven't added them yet. There are several boots out there for us. I'll look for zippers next week

Dealers recognizing our buying power - We gave seminars at ATA about how retailers can help us. This is a challenge for us, and the perceptions need to change - we are serious sportswoman. Many many retailers are embracing us, but some still lag behind. At Shoot Like A Girl, we are committed to improving customer service to women in the industry. 

Have a great day, and we are here to help you.


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

SLG2 said:


> Dealers recognizing our buying power - We gave seminars at ATA about how retailers can help us. This is a challenge for us, and the perceptions need to change - we are serious sportswoman. Many many retailers are embracing us, but some still lag behind. At Shoot Like A Girl, we are committed to improving customer service to women in the industry.
> 
> Have a great day, and we are here to help you.


Karen, 
There was a sock guy at the ATA show that needed your preaching!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

SLG has a ton of stuff! I have Shesafari camo, pants, shirts and jacket, and it is real nice.. some of the 2x was alittle snug.
I found my ladies bibs at Basspro and they fit nice... Hard to find, but super quality is the Mossyoak ladies lines, i got some nice insulated boots at Gander outlet. I found that Browning brand had a down coat that i can't live without and it ran large. 
But still can't find much in plus sizes..i can wear a 1x and sometimes find a 2x but i know ladies that can't find anything in 3x... that would nice.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I just got me the most awesome pair of just everyday boots yesterday at Bass Pro...They are mens size 8, Rocky Broadhead...They are awesome!! They fit nice, are goretex and waterproof...hubby fussed on me earlier for wearing them out in the mud...well hello, I bought them to wear, not put in the closet...lol

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...0202186_500003000_500000000_500003000_500-3-0

These fit well, I wear an 8 1/2 in womens shoes and the 8 in mens fits pretty good, it is a little long but I am just wearing thicker socks. They are just about like wearing house shoes, they are very comfortable and will also be good early season bow hunting boots.


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

What everyone else has said! :teeth:

Being short it is hard to find clothing to fit lengthwise. It is so great to see manufacturers making strides to accommodate women and our needs! I have a pair of insulated bibs that I got from Cabela's years ago because they were actually short enough to fit my stubby legs. Wouldn't part with them for anything - mainly due to my worry that I wouldn't be able to find another set that fits!


----------



## Huntara (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow! Now that is some great feedback. What about bows? What are you looking for in a compound bow, ie colors, weights, draw strokes. Also, what about the necessary accessories for the compound bow? What kind of sights, rests, stablizers, quivers do you all prefer? I can't tell you how helpful this has all been. Keep the tips coming!!!!! Many thanks!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

speaking of boots, i will say that i was really disappointed with my Rocky snake boots.. read the fine print on them being waterproof, because they started leaking in the 2 year, and the lining started shifting, they became uncomfortable after the 1st year of having them.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Huntara said:


> Wow! Now that is some great feedback. What about bows? What are you looking for in a compound bow, ie colors, weights, draw strokes. Also, what about the necessary accessories for the compound bow? What kind of sights, rests, stablizers, quivers do you all prefer? I can't tell you how helpful this has all been. Keep the tips coming!!!!! Many thanks!


I am lucky because I have a really long draw weight and can pull over 50# comfortably, so I have always had a lot of options. I am one of the few who can try a bow before I buy it. But I look for a lightweight bow, because I get tired of carrying it for 3D. It's got to be smooth and easy to draw, also. I've got a Rytera Alien that weighs under 4 lbs. 

For sights, I like TruGlo and Spot Hogg. I use a trophy taker drop away rest and I have a new Easton 3D hip quiver and belt that are great; its got a pocket for everything- including one that will hold a score card without folding it. I am using a bee stinger stabalizer (under 12") for spots and a fuse for 3D. I have a tru-fire release, or something like that. I don't like the back tension style because I just don't feel safe with one; I will stick with my trigger style release.

As for colors-- anything but pink. My hunting bow is camo and my 3D bow is black with green and silver (including all the accessories, quiver and arrows). Next year I would like to get a target bow, but I don't know what color I want yet. Possibly electric blue or a really deep, rich purple. There are some marbled looking bows that are gorgeous, but I think an irridescent style paint would be ideal. 

My old bow was a grey/white camo, and I had accessories to match it- but its very outdated and is now rigged up with paintball stuff. It was very pretty, and camo!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

JAG said:


> speaking of boots, i will say that i was really disappointed with my Rocky snake boots.. read the fine print on them being waterproof, because they started leaking in the 2 year, and the lining started shifting, they became uncomfortable after the 1st year of having them.


I don't know how these I got Saturday are gonna hold up but I wore them all day yesterday and my feet felt great last night when I took them off!! I washed the truck and my feet stayed dry and they honestly feel like you have put a glove or something on your foot!! I am gonna shoot in them I think, they will look fantastic with shorts!! WooHoo---see ya'll in Columbus!!


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

Huntara said:


> Wow! Now that is some great feedback. What about bows? What are you looking for in a compound bow, ie colors, weights, draw strokes. Also, what about the necessary accessories for the compound bow? What kind of sights, rests, stablizers, quivers do you all prefer? I can't tell you how helpful this has all been. Keep the tips coming!!!!! Many thanks!



I dont have a problem with bows either because i can pull back a 70lb bow so i get to try out alot before i pick one. the only down side is i only have a 25in draw length 

i agree with the previous post also any color but pink.....lol i like my bow to be camo because it is huntin ready and thats what i use it for...other than when i am shootin in my backyard.


i like Tommy Hogg sites as well, i prefer QAD rests and i really like the new line of octane stabalizers and quivers to match my bow.

whatever bow you are going to carry/sell make sure you have matching accessories that is one thing as a woman i do always look for i like everything to match on my bow. And most of the other female shooters i know prefer the same. 

this is all IMO of course other women on here might feel differently.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

absolutecool said:


> I would love to be able to walk into a shop and actually get paid attention to!!!



That is absolutely "Un-Sat" as we say in the Navy. Anybody that discounts or ignores a womna just because she is a woman needs to be ***** slapped.


Mrs.Squid and I went into BassPro a year ago to find a hard case for her to take her bow to Nationals with. The sales puke approached me and started talking me me. I told him the bow case is for her, talk to her. He continued to talk to me. I finally told him, "Look you are ignoring the real customer, go get your manager." Guess what, the manager did the same thing, We greeted and I said we are looking for a bow case for my wife, can you help her.... He all but ignored the fact my wife was even standing there.

We walked out, after telling him the mistake he made.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

absolutecool said:


> I don't know how these I got Saturday are gonna hold up but I wore them all day yesterday and my feet felt great last night when I took them off!! I washed the truck and my feet stayed dry and they honestly feel like you have put a glove or something on your foot!! I am gonna shoot in them I think, they will look fantastic with shorts!! WooHoo---see ya'll in Columbus!!


mine were great the first year.. and YES, you MUST wear them with shorts!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SandSquid said:


> That is absolutely "Un-Sat" as we say in the Navy. Anybody that discounts or ignores a womna just because she is a woman needs to be ***** slapped.
> 
> 
> Mrs.Squid and I went into BassPro a year ago to find a hard case for her to take her bow to Nationals with. The sales puke approached me and started talking me me. I told him the bow case is for her, talk to her. He continued to talk to me. I finally told him, "Look you are ignoring the real customer, go get your manager." Guess what, the manager did the same thing, We greeted and I said we are looking for a bow case for my wife, can you help her.... He all but ignored the fact my wife was even standing there.
> ...



Yes very "un-sat!" I believe they use that terminology in the Marine Corps also!!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

The bow I am shootin now is a Hoyt Turbohawk all black with black accesories too.. I use a Sword Acu-site Twilight hunter Micro adjust 5 pin sight, Fuse Acu-launch rest, Fuse quiver for huntin.. and a red hip quiver for 3D (wear it or strap it on stroller dependin on if Ambris is with me.) Dead Center Archery Stabilizer 10", Scott Little Goose release. 

I have had a bow in Red Marble (which was awsome color). many camo bows and the pink camo Parker bow too. But I decided on Black this go round (will be 3D and huntin bow) I got tired of camo wanted somethin different. And it is a flat black color so no gloss shine to spook deer. And it is a shooter too.


----------



## MrsMysticFlight (Feb 11, 2010)

absolutecool said:


> I would love to be able to walk into a shop and actually get paid attention to!!! Nothing gets me fired up faster than some youngster behind the counter that has fewer hairs on his chin than I do to ignore me or try to tell me I don't know what I am talking about!!! My money is as green as any mans and I know exactly what I want, I know my equipment and when I go into a shop looking for something don't try to tell me I want something else.
> 
> I was ignored at an ASA shoot one time by someone that sells scopes and lenses...I went to another booth and they talked to me, asked me what I was interested in and guess who got my money? Just because we are women does not mean we are stupid and dense. I also know what kinds of guns I like, rifles and shotguns and yes I can shoot a turkey gun with the best of them. I am an average size gal but can hold my own with a bow, rifle and shotgun so don't sell us short just cause we have boobs...we also have a brain!!
> 
> ...


agree 100%-im the mom that pulls outa line from mcds wen they say-boy or girl toy 4the happy meal-im not payn mcds 2teach my kids sexism theres enuff of it 4free n the world!! / &haven had 3kids im very hippy&big n the rear so ya-womens huntn clothes!!!!


----------



## MrsMysticFlight (Feb 11, 2010)

SandSquid said:


> That is absolutely "Un-Sat" as we say in the Navy. Anybody that discounts or ignores a womna just because she is a woman needs to be ***** slapped.
> 
> 
> Mrs.Squid and I went into BassPro a year ago to find a hard case for her to take her bow to Nationals with. The sales puke approached me and started talking me me. I told him the bow case is for her, talk to her. He continued to talk to me. I finally told him, "Look you are ignoring the real customer, go get your manager." Guess what, the manager did the same thing, We greeted and I said we are looking for a bow case for my wife, can you help her.... He all but ignored the fact my wife was even standing there.
> ...


walked out??-EXCELLENT!!! nice when a guy gets it.


----------



## LoveMyPassion (Feb 10, 2010)

As far as bows are concerned, I am frustrated because many shops don't carry something I can shoot. I am shooting 40lbs and have a 26 1/2 dl. I would suggest carrying more bows in the 30- 40lb range and shorter dl's. In addition to being a woman,I am a leftie. So finding a bow in an archery shop for me is like finding a needle in a haystack.


----------

